# Dura Ace Wheels, C50 or C24 Clincher?



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Looking to get a new set of wheels and I'm not sure if I want to invest the extra monies in the 50mm deep section rims. I'm starting my first road season next week so I don't have a lot of info on my riding ability.

I'm riding a 2008 Madone 5.5 that has the stock aluminum Race Lite wheels.

I weigh 170lbs, I'm 6'0'' and I keep between a 20-21mph pace when I ride solo here in central maryland which is a good bit of hilly but nothing extreme. I just started training at road last summer so I don't have a lot of experience in group ride situations, riding in the peleton and the benefits of different rim sections in different situations.

I sort of had my mind set on the C24 CL wheels but the deep section rims are full carbon and not a great deal more money (On ebay anyways). I will keep the Race Lite wheels as a back up (and for trainer sessions) if deep section rims are ever a bad idea but I'm not all that knowledgable when that would be. Really windy days, hilly race/ride venues?

Is it wise to use the C50 wheels as everyday wheels and keep the race lites for when the conditions really don't suggest a deeper section rim or should the c50 wheels be more of a race day only wheelset?

Or am I just over analyzing this whole thing and I should get the C50s and shut up?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe that the 50's would be a mistake for your main wheelset. They are fast in one wind direction/speed and you will get blown around in any kind of cross wind. This can make them sketchy when riding in a group. They do feel good on rolling hills with no wind. Maybe as a third set...?

Overall, for most riders and for most riding conditions the 24mm depth is best. Another factoid to consider is that all Shimano wheels use a 20.8mm rim, which maximizes the shape of a 23c tire. Demo some if you can...you will like them. I've ridden many of their wheels and own RS80's and 7850C24 tubeless and am a believer.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. The roads where I spend most of my training miles are almost famously windy. 24mm it is.


----------

